# Steak Night!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I got the Akorn real hot and seared some Ribeyes tonight.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

oh they look sooo good...


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Perfection!


----------



## bo_peep (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks so yummy.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Those look just right!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good lawd!!!!!!!!


----------

